# Please help the color blind. (skintones)



## Matt Molitor (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm a 2-D illustrated that usually only uses 3 shades of a color (Highlight, Mid-tone, and Shadow.) I typically color sample skin tones from animation cells, comic covers, etc. For my current project I need a skin tone that matches the model below, but my color blindness is making this very difficult to look good. I also have a hard time color sampling directly from photographs since there are so many shades.










I'm basically trying to match this skin tone in 3 shades (Highlight, Mid-tone, and Shadow) that will look good together in an illustration. Could anyone please be kind enough to help me?


----------



## AltitoneST1987 (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi! I hope this is what you're looking for. I sampled directly from the picture you gave. I hope this helps!


----------

